# I have booked Ryanair flight can I now add a bag



## coleen

I booked a flight to Faro for next weekend and when I booked it I felt we could take 2 pieces of hand luggage, but now I have decieded that we need on suitcase, I know I can Pay at air port but can I do it in line now. If any one knows how this is done please advise.


----------



## ClubMan

Can you do it via this link?


----------



## ROSS

I added a bag to a Ryanair flight recently but had to do it by phone and paid by credit card - tel number 0818 30 30 30 assuming you are ringing from Ireland.
See here for charges - [broken link removed] - I think it cost me €12 per bag per flight which looks right. Would have been half that if we had done it when booking flights !
Watch the weight restrictions on the bag which is 15kg. This is not a huge bag believe me eapecially for 2 people. We had great fun checking the bag's weight on our bathroom scales the night before ! It was half a kilo over going out but the young man checking us didn't charge us ! Coming back from Beauvais we got the weight spot on but they did seem more stricter.


----------



## coleen

I tried the link above but no joy can only change flight details nothing about adding bagage. I will ring that number thanks


----------



## coleen

I did ring the above number and listen for 2 mins to all their options but was then told I would have to re dial a 1570 number at a cost of 1.75 per minute. This is an expensive way of booking a bag on. I might wait till the airport or just pack lightly


----------



## ClubMan

If it's a short trip then you might be able to get by with hand luggage:

[broken link removed]


> *Cabin Baggage*
> One item of cabin baggage per person, weighing no more than 10kg and with maximum dimensions of 55cm x 40cm x 20cm, may be carried into the aircraft cabin free of charge (due to security restrictions - certain items cannot be carried in cabin baggage - [broken link removed]).


----------



## sara:)

hi,

i had the same problem a few months back & the only option seems to be ringing the above no. at that ridiculous price!! we just made do in the end. I couldn't even find an e-mail address at the time to e-mail them. It obviously costs too much to pay someone to reply!


----------



## Kendr

Have done this a few times with Ryanair at the check in desk.  When you're checking in say you want to purchase an extra baggage allowance -€12 - I think.

The you toddle over to the Ryanair/Servisair desk, pay the fee. Bag goes on plane.

Incidentally, I've done this after hols when bags are inevitably overweight due to shopping etc.  Overweight charges can be anything up to €150.  Extra bag at €12 far better.


----------



## ClubMan

Kendr said:


> Have done this a few times with Ryanair at the check in desk.  When you're checking in say you want to purchase an extra baggage allowance -€12 - I think.


[broken link removed]


> Each passenger is permitted to check in up to a maximum of 3 bags combined weight of 15kgs subject to the payment of the applicable checked baggage fees. Checked baggage booked online is charged at a discounted rate of £5/€6 for the first bag and £10/€12 for each additional bag. If checked baggage fees are paid either at the airport or through a Ryanair call centre, the standard rate of £10/€12 per bag will apply.


Bear in mind that this charge applies to each flight.


----------



## moe1013

And bear in mind the 15kgs COMBINED! This is very restrictive if you are going away on hols, especially if you have infants etc (who have no allowence other than a pushchair) Above 15 and you pay something silly like 8 eur a kilo, each way. So a 20 kg bag costs 80 euro extra on top of what you have already paid!

Nope, this year we are travelling BMI out and Aer Lingus back. No hassles. Does anyone else find it really sad that in this day we find ourselves teetering on the bathroom scales to try and avoid shocks at check in? There is no technical reason, just O'Leary trying to scab a couple of quid off the unwary...pretty sad I think.


----------



## ClubMan

moe1013 said:


> And bear in mind the 15kgs COMBINED!


Don't forget the additional 10KG within the relevant dimensions as carry on luggage.


> Does anyone else find it really sad that in this day we find ourselves teetering on the bathroom scales to try and avoid shocks at check in?


Not really. I'm OK with a "pay as you use" approach to pricing rather that paying some higher standardised charge spread across all customers.


> There is no technical reason, just O'Leary trying to scab a couple of quid off the unwary...pretty sad I think.


 Or off those who don't bother to read the clear terms & conditions on their website.


----------



## Perplexed

Well said......Clubman I couldn't agree more !
When you pay extra with Ryanair it's generally because of your own mistakes. Even with the extra charges it's still cheaper than the opposition.


----------



## Bronte

Kendr - that's brillant, I always make sure my bags are 15 Kilo, checking them at home and at the airport on either a scales or a free check in desk.  Never thought that if I was over 15 Kilo of just paying 12 Euro for an extra bag rather than the price per kilo.


----------



## BeanPole

I have an OnLine check in, but now need to bring a bag in the hold.

Should I still go ahead and checkin on-line, or should I turn up at the airport with my booking reference, and try to do a manual check in, having paid the extra fees?


----------



## girasole

> Have done this a few times with Ryanair at the check in desk. When you're checking in say you want to purchase an extra baggage allowance -€12 - I think.
> 
> The you toddle over to the Ryanair/Servisair desk, pay the fee. Bag goes on plane.
> 
> Incidentally, I've done this after hols when bags are inevitably overweight due to shopping etc. Overweight charges can be anything up to €150. Extra bag at €12 far better.


 
I don't get this. Surely if you're over the weight limit of 15 kilos per person then you're required to pay for the extra weight per kilo, regardless how many bags you divide your stuff into. I'm pretty sure you can't just bring say 25 kilos of luggage and get away with just paying €12 for an extra bag, but I'm open to correction on this. 
To be honest, it sounds like the kind of loophole Ryanair would have put a stop to long ago.


----------



## Guest127

its 15kg for a checked bag and another 10kg for carry on. total 25kg. uncle mick said a few weeks ago that he was going to increase the fees for  checking in bags next year. AL already increased theirs but they don't charge for a boarding pass. swings and roundabouts.  both now charge €9 to checkin a bag/boarding pass.


----------



## girasole

Apologies, my previous post was unclear. I was referring to the weight limit for checked-in baggage only and not to the 10 kilo carry-on limit at all. I shouldn't have used the example of 25 kilos as it was confusing.

But I'm still wondering about this:


> Have done this a few times with Ryanair at the check in desk. When you're checking in say you want to purchase an extra baggage allowance -€12 - I think.


My understanding is that the €12 doesn't buy you extra baggage ALLOWANCE, it just allows you to bring an extra BAG onto the plane. You still only have a total allowance of 15 kilos per person for checked-in baggage and if you exceed this you will be charged €8 for every kilo over this. So how does this


> Incidentally, I've done this after hols when bags are inevitably overweight due to shopping etc. Overweight charges can be anything up to €150. Extra bag at €12 far better.


work?


----------

